# Die alte Leier mit dem knacken, knarzen und Co.



## Sewerrider (15. Juli 2016)

Hey Leute ich weiss das ist ein unendlich durch gekautes Thema aber ich komm grad nicht weiter.

Meine Fanes ist jetzt etwas über 2 Monate alt und hat eig noch nicht so viel hinter sich, wie dem auch sei habe ich jetzt ein Knacken/Knarzen wie man es auch nennen will unter folgenden Bedingungen:

- Einfedern wie im Video
- ab und an bei links und rechts bewegungen des Lenkers
- beim vor und zurück ziehen des lenkers
-manchmal auch wenn ich es nur leicht anhebe

Ich habe mir bereits alte Threads durchgelesen und die alle relevanten Maßnahmen durchgeführt (Vorbau, Spacer, Ahead Schraube/Kappe ab und gefettet, Gabel raus Steuersatz überprüft aber der war noch ordentlich gefettet, Spiel richtig eingestellt, auf alle Drehmomente geachtet) nach dem zusammenbauen ist es immer noch da.

Mal ne auflistung von den verbauten Komponenten:
- RS Lyrik 2016
- Cane Creek Forty Steuersatz
- Answer Atac AME Vorbau
- Raceface Sixc Lenker (natürlich mit Carbonpaste befestigt)

Sorry für das ultra schlechte Video aber filmen und einfedern zusammen ist nicht so leicht


----------



## Lexx85 (15. Juli 2016)

Hast du die Schrauben nachgezogen? Bei mir waren es die dämpferschrauben

Was auch hilft is die Lager zu reinigen und neu zu fetten.

Das hat bei mir gut geholfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lexx85 (15. Juli 2016)

Vorbauknacken, Steuersatz zerlegen neu fetten und beim Vorbau neu Carbonpaste


----------



## tgcj (16. Juli 2016)

Check mal deine Schwinger und die Lager. Ich hatte auch ewig ein Knacken dachte es kommt von vorn. Waren dann aber doch die Lager vom Hinterbau.


----------



## Sewerrider (16. Juli 2016)

Also, 
ich habe jetzt vorne noch mal alles (Vorbau, Spacer, Lenker und Steuersatz) zerlegt, gereinigt und ordentlich gefettet und siehe da ... es knackt immer noch :/ 

Ich kann das Geräusch gezielt reproduzieren und definitv alle anderen Punkte am Rad ausschließen sprich hintere Lager, Dämpferschrauben etc.

Nun befürchte ich das es sich um die Gabelkrone handelt da viele bei der Pike über das selbe Knacken berichten ...


----------



## BigHit66 (16. Juli 2016)

Hatte ich kürzlich auch. Kam bei mir vom Steuersatz, der eigentlich auch noch ordentlich gefettet war. Habe trotzdem die Gabel u. die Industrielager ausgebaut, viel Fett in die Lagerschalen, auf die Lager u. den Gabelschaft gegeben, jetzt läuft's wieder knackfrei.


----------



## emugra (22. Juli 2016)

Nimm mal das Vorderrad zwischen die Beine und drehe am Lenker hin und her, wenns dann knackt ist es wahrscheinlich die Gabelkrone


----------



## Sewerrider (22. Juli 2016)

Das mit dem Vorderrad zwischen die Beine klemmen habe ich auch gemacht und kann das knacken so gezielt reproduzieren, daraufhin habe ich mit Jürgen telefoniert und nach dem Bikeurlaub wird die Gabel eingeschickt und dann werde ich weiter berichten. 
Aber erstmal danke für eure Beiträge!


----------



## Lexx85 (22. Juli 2016)

Bei mir waren es die  Lager im Steuersatz


----------



## zuspät (28. August 2016)

hallo, gibts schon was neues? 
hab auch das problem...


----------



## weezeewee (30. August 2016)

Mein 5.0 knackt auch seit der dritten Ausfahrt. Über 4000€ und dann O ne Scheiße. Könnte echt kotzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (30. August 2016)

Hi Leute,
nachdem mir das geknarze und geknacke so auf den Keks ging habe ich mein Fanes mit Piniongetriebe zum Jürgen geschickt. Seit letzter Woche ist es wieder da und nach der ersten Probefahrt konnte ich kein knarzen mehr feststellen. Ein längerer Test steht allerdings noch aus.
Der Spaß war mit über 300€ auch nicht ganz billig   war ich hoffe es ist jetzt weg.


Folgendes wurde gemacht:
2 Stk IGUS-Lagerwelle Horstlink (#6)
4 Stk Lager IGUS Gleitlager (#11)
2 Stk Fanes Wippenlager 608 2RS (#1) mit voller Fettpackung
2 Stk Lager Druckstrebe 628LLU MAX 2RS (#3) von Enduro Bearings
1 Satz Wippenbolzen Titan Tuning-Set  
4x Hauptlager für Fanes Pinion mit voller Fettpackung  
15 Stk Arbeitszeit


----------



## Downhillsocke (30. August 2016)

Tritt das Knarzen auch bei verbauten Enduro-Bearings Lagern auf? Ich hatte eventuell ein neues Sennes 2.0 auf der Liste, aber wenn es bei einigen schon nach der dritten Ausfahrt knackt und knarzt wird es dann wohl doch was anderes werden.


----------



## Sewerrider (30. August 2016)

Hey Leute,

ich kann noch nichts neues zur Gabel berichten da der Urlaub erst nächste Woche ansteht! Nach einigen Ballistol Behandlungen konnte ich das Knacken zwar für kurze Zeit eindämmen aber das ist auch keine Lösung für die Ewigkeit. 

Viel besser finde ich das jetzt nach 4 Monaten und ca. 1000km das Tretlager sich so langsam verabschiedet!

Aber im Grunde sollte man sich nicht beschweren in Zeiten von Freihandelsabkommen, sinkenden Löhnen etc. bleibt halt die Qualität auf der Strecke. 

@Downhillsocke 
der Rahmen bzw. die Lager machen bei mir keine Probleme es sind nur die Anbauteile.


----------



## zuspät (30. August 2016)

also ich hab etz mal mei radl zerlegt und einige lager bestellt, werd berichten 

@Downhillsocke: ich denk andere hersteller haben auch ihre probleme und der service is entscheident, m.m. und da können sich einige hersteller ne scheibe von jürgen und team abschneiden.


----------



## Downhillsocke (30. August 2016)

@Downhillsocke: ich denk andere hersteller haben auch ihre probleme und der service is entscheident, m.m. und da können sich einige hersteller ne scheibe von jürgen und team abschneiden.[/QUOTE]

Da geb ich dir recht, der Service ist spitze.


----------



## COLKURTZ (31. August 2016)

Bei mir war es wie bei BigHit66 ... +1

Nach dem Aufbau eines neuen Fanes Rahmens dieses Jahr hatte ich vom Start weg auch ein Knacken und Knarzen, das ich eigentlich im Bereich Dämpfer (-Befestigung) lokalisierte. Am Ende war es aber auch bei mir der Steuersatz (ein CC 40). Dieser war zwar gut gefettet, jedoch hat erst eine ungewöhnlich große Extraportion Fett die Geräusche beseitigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillsocke (31. August 2016)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Bei mir war es wie bei BigHit66 ... +1
> 
> Nach dem Aufbau eines neuen Fanes Rahmens dieses Jahr hatte ich vom Start weg auch ein Knacken und Knarzen, dass ich eigentlich im Bereich Dämpfer (-Befestigung) lokalisierte. Am Ende war es aber auch bei mir der Steuersatz (ein CC 40). Dieser war zwar gut gefettet, jedoch hat erst ein ungewöhnlich große Extraportion Fett die Geräusche beseitigt.



Interessant, hätte beim Sennes 1.0 jetzt auch auf Dämpfer/Dämpferaufnahme getippt. Bei mir ist aber glaube ein Twinworks verbaut.


----------



## zuspät (1. September 2016)

ich verzweifel rahmen komplett zerlegt´inkl. anbauteile, gereinigt, gefettet, neue lager außer die ganz kleinen der kettenstrebe (enduro bearings und extra fettpackung). und es knarzt trotzdem... langsam fällt mir nix mehr ein...


----------



## weezeewee (8. September 2016)

Gandalf01 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> nachdem mir das geknarze und geknacke so auf den Keks ging habe ich mein Fanes mit Piniongetriebe zum Jürgen geschickt. Seit letzter Woche ist es wieder da und nach der ersten Probefahrt konnte ich kein knarzen mehr feststellen. Ein längerer Test steht allerdings noch aus.
> Der Spaß war mit über 300€ auch nicht ganz billig   war ich hoffe es ist jetzt weg.
> 
> ...




Sorry, aber ist doch echt lächerlich. Die Bikes gibt es nun wirklich nicht hinterher geschmissen (da gibt es reihenweise Versender die günstiger sind) und dann soll ich auch noch 300€ obendrauf zahlen, damit der Hersteller die systemimanenten Probleme, die nun schon seit Jahren bekannt sind, ausbügelt. Das ist doch einfach lächerlich.
Und mit gutem Service hat das auch nichts zu tun (der wäre in meinen Augen dann umsonst - natürlich auch abhängig davon, in welchem Abstand die Probleme zum Ersterwerb auftreten).

Darüber hinaus gehört zu gutem Service auch Freundlichkeit. Bis jetzt bei einem einzigen Gespräch im Vorfeld des Kaufes erlebt. Danach leider nie wieder. Immer extrem gestresst und kurz angebunden der Mann. Aussagen bei einer scheinbar defekten Kurbel nach knapp 100 gefahrenen Kilometern wie "Schick die direkt zu eThirteen, dass ist nicht meine Baustelle" und "Ruf morgen nochmal an ich habe jetzt Wichtigeres zu tun" (wohlgemerkt innerhalb der Öffnungszeit und nach gefühlten fünf Minuten Freizeichen, und vor allem nach nem Bike losen WE wegen Defekt der Kurbel) sind einfach ne Frechheit. Keine zwei Monate sind rum und ich bereue es schon nicht bei Propain investiert zu haben!!!


----------



## onkel_c (8. September 2016)

weezeewee schrieb:


> Keine zwei Monate sind rum und ich bereue es schon nicht bei Propain investiert zu haben!!!





weezeewee schrieb:


> War davon ausgegangen, dass diese Knarzscheiße längst unterbunden ist. 4200€ in nen Fanes 5.0 investiert u direkt seit der dritten Ausfahrt von Knarzen begleitet. Könnte kotzen. Bis das nicht behoben ist, würde ich gar kein Alutech mehr kaufen...



also hast du ein geräuschproblem durch einen neukauf beseitigt? das nennt man kosequent!


----------



## zuspät (8. September 2016)

er schreibt er bereut es, NICHT bei propain investiert zu hab


----------



## nrgmac (8. September 2016)

Komisch,
hatte auch mal ein Problem und dieses wurde von Jü sogar aus Taiwan per Mail beantwortet.
Scheint wohl auch ein bisschen auf die Art der Fragestellung anzukommen.

Auch sonst muss ich sagen, dass ich den Kauf der Fanes nicht eine Minute bereut habe.
Knarzen hatte auch auch schon, jedoch nicht mehr als an anderen Bikes. Der Fehler war bei den Anbauteilen zu suchen (Sattelstütze).
War auch schon mal zwischen den Jahren da (am 30.12. haben die Firmen i.d.R. zu) und der Jü hat mich sehr freundlich, kompetent und ausführlich beraten. Kann nur sagen: Super Typ!


----------



## COLKURTZ (9. September 2016)

nrgmac schrieb:


> Komisch....


+1

Ich finde es gut, zahlreiche und sachlich Erfahrungen zu hören. Meine Erfahrungen mit Alutech und Jü sind jedoch auch ganz weit auf der positiven Seite.

Warum "explodiert" eigentlich gerade der Bikemarkt - das Jahr über waren immer so 5-8 Fanes inseriert, und nun kommt alle paar Tage eine neue Fanes dazu. Ist es das Knarzen, der Service, oder schlichtweg: Das Saisonende als Grund?


----------



## onkel_c (9. September 2016)

zuspät schrieb:


> er schreibt er bereut es, NICHT bei propain investiert zu hab



ah right! danke für die erhellung, wer lesen kann ...
gelobe besserung ;-).


----------



## onkel_c (9. September 2016)

ich denke nicht, dass alutech allein steht mit knrazenden lagern.
problem bei lagern allgemein ist die oft nicht mehr stattfindende schmierung. zumindest werden die lager (sie sollen ja möglichst leicht laufen!) teilweise sehr gering bis gar nicht mehr gefettet.
und ja, auch bei enduro bearings hatte ich das schon. ich fette mittlerweile ALLE lager von beiden seiten mittels einem zähen lagerfett. die lager werden dabei komplett gefüllt. das erhöht die lebensdauer und schützt vor nervendem sound.


----------



## Kayya (13. März 2017)

Hm also ich habe jetzt oft gelesen, dass die komplettbikes knacken. Mir ist leider noch nicht ganz klar, woher das Problem kommt. 
-Ein paar sagen es kommt vom Steuersatz (also ehr ein Monatge Problem, was einfach zu beheben ist)
-Andere sagen es kommt von den Hinterbaulagern. Dann stellt sich mir die Frage: Liegt es an schlechten Lagern? Oder am Lagersitz?

Ich überlege grade ein gebrauchtes fanes4.0 zu kaufen. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn jemand meine Fragen beantworten könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (13. März 2017)

Zumeist Montageprobleme und Verschleiß. Bei der 4.0 wurden die Lagerbolzen zusätzlich noch optimiert. Mit ein wenig Pflege alles recht problemlos.


----------



## Kayya (17. März 2017)

Danke für die Antwort. Das Fanes hängt schon in der Werkstatt! =)


----------



## nrgmac (18. März 2017)

Dann mal Glückwünsche zu einem genialen Bike. Viel Spaß damit.


----------

